# need some info how to build R30.



## AudiS3_TD (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi,

I noticed that there are some guys building a 'R30' engine.
But I could not find many information about this on the forum.
It seems to be a R32 engine with a 2.8 24 crankshaft.

But what pistons etc do they use?
Can someone explain me why they choose to build a R30T and not a R32T engine?

thnx!


----------



## Gti56 (May 1, 2013)

Is basically r32 block with a 2.8 crank (90.3mm) as oppose to 95.9 r32 crank. People say its a little bit of a stronger block because u reduce the rod ratio, they also get a set of 2.8 pistons that are 84mm stock r32 bore. The only prob is 2.8 pistons r made up to 82mm so youll have to special order them which make them custom pistons. They also like doing this in europe alot becuase they can revv the motor higher. Theres a company ( ame or ams or something like that lol) that has an r30t that rev to 9 grand and makes 1000hp so u get the idea. 2.8 crank also weighs less so u have less rotational mass there alot of reasons but those are some of the main haha


----------

